# For the chef who has everything....



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1047315&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_711
:smile1:


----------



## mattrud (Mar 22, 2011)

Lame!:flame:


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 22, 2011)

Totally overpriced, but I like it!


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2011)

Betcha Gay, errr...Guy Fieri's got one! :wink:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 6 of them, one for each shower.


----------



## riverie (Mar 24, 2011)

They should make that pic for a boxer underwear instead and I'll buy one.


----------

